# Best non-peak times to go to Gatlinburg



## wbtimesharer

Hey Tuggers,

I just bought a unit in Pigeon Forge that floats all weeks except June - August and October.  Not real sure of the things to do in Gatlinburg or when everthing is open.  Anyone have a suggestion as a good time to vacation there?  Are there a lot of Thanksgiving/Christmas activites?  How about the week of Memorial Day.

Any and all suggestions  greatly appreciated.

Bill


----------



## rod

The Gatlinburg-Pigeon Forge area is pretty much an all-year-round tourist area anymore.  A few of the outdoor activities close down during the winter, and a few of the roads in the park are closed, but that is about it.  Pigeon Forge is about shopping, especially during the winter months.  There are 6 outlet malls in Pigeon Forge, with another 2 just across the border between Pigeon Forge and Sevierville. 

A possible guide to the best times to vacation there would be to look at Dollywood's schedule - this is one business that does close down during the off-season.

April, May, September, and the first half of November would definitely be good times to visit.  The leaf colors during the first half of November are better than the colors during the first half of October.

Even if you do not take part in any other activities at Oakmont, go to the Monday morning meeting.  They have representatives from many of the theaters and other activities in the area who come in to give a pitch about why you should spend your money at their business - and each rep has a freebie that is given to someone attending the meeting, often a free ticket or a t-shirt.


----------



## wbtimesharer

rod said:


> The Gatlinburg-Pigeon Forge area is pretty much an all-year-round tourist area anymore.  A few of the outdoor activities close down during the winter, and a few of the roads in the park are closed, but that is about it.  Pigeon Forge is about shopping, especially during the winter months.  There are 6 outlet malls in Pigeon Forge, with another 2 just across the border between Pigeon Forge and Sevierville.
> 
> A possible guide to the best times to vacation there would be to look at Dollywood's schedule - this is one business that does close down during the off-season.
> 
> April, May, September, and the first half of November would definitely be good times to visit.  The leaf colors during the first half of November are better than the colors during the first half of October.
> 
> Even if you do not take part in any other activities at Oakmont, go to the Monday morning meeting.  They have representatives from many of the theaters and other activities in the area who come in to give a pitch about why you should spend your money at their business - and each rep has a freebie that is given to someone attending the meeting, often a free ticket or a t-shirt.



Thanks, person at the resort said the same thing.  I guess January is the slowest month of the year, which I think most colder places experience.  Holiday funds have been tapped, lots of vacationing done in December and its cold.

I am going to shoot for the 1st week of November, Thanks Giving or Christmas Weeks.

How familiar are you with Oakmont?  Are the units fairly decent?

Thanks

Bill


----------



## rod

Oakmont was my first timeshare purchase, back in 1989.  Yes, I bought from the developer; my other mistake was buying a one-bedroom unit instead of a two-bedroom.  We have stayed there for 11 of the 17 years we have now owned it, either exchanging or renting it the other years.

First, let me say that while this is not a luxurious resort, it is not dump either, and it is well maintained even if the design is somewhat dated.  It was actually designed to be a less expensive alternative to Tree Tops Resort in Gatlinburg, which was the developer's first timeshare project.

It is a relatively small resort (7 buildings, 148 units), and the staff is friendly.  I would describe the clean and comfortable units as small and cozy, but not so small as to feel cramped.  The units are clean and well furnished and the kitchens, while small enough to definitely be a 1-person kitchen, are well equipped with pots, pans, dishes, utensils, and appliances.  The master bath in each unit has a whirlpool tub, and there are gas grills located just outside each building.  There are outdoor and indoor pools, a fitness center, sauna, hot tub, a putting green, and a playground on the resort grounds.  There is also an outdoor basketball setup and shuffleboard available at the resort.

The resort located a little less than a mile from the main road (the Parkway) through Pigeon Forge so that the road noise is not a problem, but it is very convenient to get in and out of.

There is a lot to do in the area, so we do not spend a lot of time at the resort, but the activities staff does do a good job.  Discounted tickets to various local attractions can be obtained through the activities department.


----------



## vanclan

Totally agree with Rod's advice.  By the first week of November the rush of fall foliage viewers will be lessening.  Thanksgiving is likely to be busier.  Week before Christmas isn't quite as busy but the closer to Christmas and the week between Christmas and New Years are busy....I would certainly avoid them if you don't like crowds!  Here's a great site to check out about Gatlinburg.   
http://www.tripadvisor.com/Tourism-g60842-Gatlinburg_Tennessee-Vacations.html

The Gatlinburg forum on trip advisor  is also GREAT place to ask any further questions you might have
http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowForum-g60842-i150-Gatlinburg_Tennessee.html


----------



## wbtimesharer

Thanks,  I was just able to book a week 51 at the resort.  I may see if it will rent.  Not sure if we can make it down.  If by the end of the Summer, its not looking like we will go then I will probably cancel and take the points.

I need to do some research on the area in the meantime.  We are headed to Disney in the Summer and I thought I might grab a night or two at the resort.  What are the chances of renting from the resort as an owner rather than using points.  I understand owners can rent for $75 a night during peak times.

Thanks again for all the feedback.

Bill


----------



## sfwilshire

I agree with the early November recommendation for the last of the Fall colors as well as the Harvest Fests. April is usually very nice also, though sometimes we get a little weather "surprise". 

Thanksgiving is swamped! I own floating weeks at Tree Tops in Gatlinburg and always book that week since I usually try to rent them. 

Christmas weeks in the area were available for exchange relatively late in the year in 2006, so I'm not sure how the demand is for week 51 and 52, though the traffic was pretty awful up there those weeks. We did have warmer than usual weather in December this year which may have helped increase the crowds.

January is the only month that I would strongly recommend against. If we have lousy weather, it's usually in January. The rest of the winter has good days and bad. It's going to be in the 60s every day this week. 

As for renting owner's nights, I'd be surprised if you found availability in the summer, but it's always worth a try.

Sheila


----------



## wbtimesharer

Shelia,

Thanks for the update.  I didnt' realize that it was that balmy in February down there.  I kinda of figured it would be colder.

How is the average snowfall down there in December.   Being in the mountains, are there any ski resorts around there.

Thanks again for the feedback.

Bill


----------



## DianneL

*Winterfest*

During the Christmas holiday season, the lights and decorations in Pigeon Forge and Gatlinburg are spectacular.  I don't know when this begins, but probably by early November and goes through the winter months.  It is actually called Winterfest.  You will enjoy this.


----------



## sfwilshire

brennumtimesharer said:


> Shelia,
> 
> Thanks for the update.  I didnt' realize that it was that balmy in February down there.  I kinda of figured it would be colder.
> 
> How is the average snowfall down there in December.   Being in the mountains, are there any ski resorts around there.



The old joke applies here .... if you don't like the weather, wait 5 minutes. It's certainly not always in the 60s in Feb here. Last week we had a day or so that didn't get out of the teens. You just never know.

It is VERY rare for us to get any December snow in the lowlands. Not much more chance in the mountains. I think they had some for Thanksgiving last year, but don't really recall any in December. My DS12 worked at Dollywood throughout the holiday season and temps ranged from pretty pleasant to pretty darn cold. 

There is one ski resort in Gatlinburg. Not being a skier, I can't really comment on the quality, but I do know they make snow when it's cold enough. You could probably google Ober Gatlinburg and find something about it.

Sheila


----------



## tfezell

I own at Town Square in Gatlinburg.  We go every year for New Years.  It is crowded, but we always have a great time.  We have been very lucky to have nice weather each year.  I don't think you can go wrong in Gatlinburg except maybe as mentioned in Jan. and maybe Feb.  There is a lot to do in the area I hope you enjoy your purchase!


----------



## riverdees05

If you go in August-September-October or November, be sure to check the University of Tennesee Football Schedule and avoid the home game weekends.  Also the fall leaf color time is busy.


----------

